# Searching for a Murray King Kat Chopper



## jrcarz (Jan 6, 2022)

Looking for one of these in good condition.  Have Paypal Please P.M. me. Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (Jan 18, 2022)

jrcarz said:


> Looking for one of these in good condition.  Have Paypal Please P.M. me. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1542914



still looking


----------



## bicyclebuff (Jan 20, 2022)

I have one,minty, pm me


----------



## FIRECAT/3 (Jan 29, 2022)

Any pics and a price. If jrcarz passes I may be intetested.

Thanks


----------

